# Compact 24 OR Deluxe 24?



## Basso0o (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey guys, 

After a lot of research, I decided to buy an Ariens snow blower. After visiting my local dealer, I still can't decide between the Compact 24 (920027) with the 223cc engine or the Deluxe 24 (921045) with the 254 engine. The price difference is pretty big for the small difference in specs. (Compact = 1300$ CAD vs Deluxe 24= 1550$ CAD). I have a gravel driveway and I wonder if I'll regret going with the autoturn feature. Any advices? 

I live in Quebec, so we do get a fair amount of snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello basso, welcome to SBF!! seeing that you get a fair amount of snow get the deluxe, you be happy with the power difference it has over the compact


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

Based on what you're comfortable spending, it's best to buy the blower with the biggest engine possible, and the narrowest bucket that meets your clearing needs.

When properly maintained, an Ariens machine will last many years. Over that time, snowfalls can vary significantly.

Having the power vs. wishing you had the power makes all the difference when you need to move snow.

My "mission critical" driveway clearer is a 420cc Pro 28. It gets the job done.

The Canadian Yamaha's may be more powerful, but aren't sold in the US.

You'll likely be very pleased with the Deluxe, this winter and in future ones.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Another vote for the Deluxe 24, it is a more substantial higher capacity machine with a 14 inch auger and impeller, worth the extra money.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I love Ariens but the compact is so not impressive IMHO, Friend who has one hates it, Uses different and smaller shear pins also. Another vote for the Deluxe 24


----------



## Basso0o (Dec 17, 2017)

Will I have any trouble with a rocky/gravel driveway with the autoturn?


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Basso0o said:


> Will I have any trouble with a rocky/gravel driveway with the autoturn?


If it's level you should be okay, I'd think. But large bumps and/or divots may make it "think" you're wanting to turn in a certain direction.

My driveway is also gravel and my machine has AutoTurn - but it's tracked - so it's a different scenario. I'd expect a wheeled unit will behave differently. For what it's worth, you can read my review done just a couple of days ago here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ens-platinum-sho-track-28-model-921052-a.html


----------



## THE Wolfman (Feb 15, 2017)

+1 vote for the Deluxe. Try to view them side by side and the differences that don't show up on a spec sheet will become obvious.


----------



## Basso0o (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, I decided to go with the Deluxe 28. It was 50$ more than the Deluxe 24. Now I have to wait for snow!


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

Basso0o said:


> Well, I decided to go with the Deluxe 28. It was 50$ more than the Deluxe 24. Now I have to wait for snow!


I think you'll love it - put some pictures of it up when you can!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Basso0o said:


> Well, I decided to go with the Deluxe 28. It was 50$ more than the Deluxe 24. Now I have to wait for snow!



Good choice.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

Paulie139 said:


> If it's level you should be okay, I'd think. But large bumps and/or divots may make it "think" you're wanting to turn in a certain direction.


Also, bear in mind that the compact has no power steering so you'll be muscling it through turns. Most of the negative comments about auto-turn are relative to other power steering systems.

I'll vote for the Deluxe or another brand if you think auto-turn would be too annoying. Personally I like auto-turn. My property is flat, and it's easier than using a trigger, etc.


----------



## Shatfieldj (Dec 24, 2017)

Hi all. New guy here. Great post as I too am considering the compact vs 24 deluxe. My current needs are double wide driveway approx 15 feet long. I'm on a residential corner lot. 120 ft of sidewalk 5 ft wide. We typically don't get a lot of snow but the last couple of years we got hit with 24" and 32 inch storms. The closest the plows get to the driveway is about 5 ft. I have that much to break through to the street. My current toro 24" is useless when I have that much snow to move not including the extra piles. I usually have to break out the shovel to open the end of the driveway. I also clear a spot on the side street for our sons car that parked on the street. Also after I clear the sidewalks the plows come through again and throw slush and ice chunks back on the sidewalks. I have to man handle that poor toro. I've had it for 17 years so I think it's time to retire it. It's just too much work with it. With my current needs what say you all? Another thing is I would like hand warmers. My fingers get super cold. I guess from doing double the work and being outside longer. Are they available as an add on from the dealer? 

I stopped by hd today while I was doing my last minuet shopping. They had the compact and 24" deluxe side by side. They also had the 30 and 30 efi on the floor. I must say the compact felt sturdy. It turned on a dime and was easy to move around the floor. I know I got some crazy looks as I was pushing it around. I must say though, the the deluxe also felt nimble, especially weighing in 70 pounds more. I must say I do like the shoot control better on the toro though, but that's the only thing. I'm driving myself crazy with the research but I think I have settled on ariens. It just feels to be better built all around. Thanks so much for putting up with my long rant. Any advise is greatly appreciated. Thanks. Steve


----------

